
Lessons for American Police from Hong Kong - samizdis
https://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2020/06/hong-kong-police-george-floyd-protest/612688/
======
samizdis
> Police did not simply fail to keep order and curtail the protests—the task
> they were sent to the streets to do. The reputation of the Hong Kong Police
> Force, which dubbed itself “Asia’s Finest” and was generally respected as
> recently as a year ago, collapsed in the eyes of those it purported to
> serve. At the same time, radical tactics used by protesters became more
> accepted by the public.

